# FM Anupama (picture heavy)



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely Anu is from my own first litter as pet breeder :mrgreen: She's 8 months old tomorrow, never had a litter (and never will).


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Another lovely mouse, very unusually marked, have never seen another like her!


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Is she a tan? I've always wondered what a marked tan would look like. I think I have a few, but it's hard to tell in some cases.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Carlie said:


> Is she a tan? I've always wondered what a marked tan would look like. I think I have a few, but it's hard to tell in some cases.


Yes, she's black pied tan  Would you like a belly picture?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

One of my older females, Camo, (she will be two in a few weeks, who stays with a friend and her group of older girls) was like yours. 















But your girl is so gorgeous.


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Jathy said:


> Carlie said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a tan? I've always wondered what a marked tan would look like. I think I have a few, but it's hard to tell in some cases.
> ...


Yes please!


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So beautiful! I love tan marked mice! When you say she never had a litter, was it because you chose not to breed her?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Carlie said:


> Yes please!


I shall get you one tomorrow! Am about to head to bed.



madmouse said:


> So beautiful! I love tan marked mice! When you say she never had a litter, was it because you chose not to breed her?


Yes, I chose not to breed her because she's pretty shy. She's not aggressive or anything, she's just never been happy about the handling despite being handled since being only a few days old. She's also fairly small, and I like to choose bigger mice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Carlie: Sorry for the late reply, had a long day.

Here's Anu's belly:










And this was her mom:



















So, as you can see, both _very_ bad tans. Mom (Felina) was from a feeder breeder.


----------

